# What are the propterties of the Torch of the Burning Sky?



## Daern (Jul 25, 2010)

My players may very well end up with the Torch during the last session of our campaign.  What does it do?  What are the stats?

Artifact
Properties: Gives wielder eternal youth.  Resist All: 15
Goals: Conquest and power.
1. Daily: Mass Teleport
2. What else?

My game is on monday, HELP!


----------



## Neonchameleon (Jul 25, 2010)

Plot Device.  Pure and simple.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 25, 2010)

As Neonchameleon says, it is primarily a plot device.... but since your PCs will be weilding it, you will need something for it to do!

WHich rule-setting are you running? I will dig into my notes/books and write in what I plan for 4e {once I get back to my notes later tonight}


----------



## Noumenon (Jul 25, 2010)

It's on an epic quest to be borne around the world, and now it has fallen to you to do your part.  Then pass it off to the next hero...


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 25, 2010)

The 3.5 stats are in Module 7, Trials of the Echoed Souls, page 83.
 "The Torch functions as a +5 ghost touch vicious morningstar." {plus some other things}

For 4e, I would probably use the Level 30 Battle Spirit Morningstar (+6) as the base, adding viscous to it and: 

 Property: Illuminate area
  Free action, the weilder can cause an area surrounding the Torch to be filled with a silver illumination as the Astral Plane leaks into the material plane. This light does not cast shadows and can be a radius up to a mile.


But I am not sure what I would do with the greater powers, which are teleport and flame strike related and both require the stealing of a soul to power it. The capstone power is teleporting an entire army...

Perhaps:
 -  a heroic tier soul powers
 - -  a minor action combat teleport, up to 30 squares
 - -  a standard action flame strike, Int vs Ref, area burst equal to the souls level, within 30,  deals 2D6+6 fire and 'artifact' damage
 -  a paragon tier soul powers
 - - a move action mass teleport, 10 medium sized characters to within 60 squares.*
 - -  a standard action flame strike, Int vs Ref, area burst equal to the souls level, within 60,  deals 3D6+11 fire and 'artifact' damage
 - an epic tier soul powers
 - -  a standard action flame strike, Int vs Ref, area burst equal to the souls level, within 120,  deals 4D6+15 fire and 'artifact' damage

*  You can trade up or down, teleporting a large creature instead of 2 medium creatures, or 2 small creatures instead of 1 medium creature.

Thoughts?


----------



## Daern (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!  I am playing 4e, and it will be the end of the campaign directly after, so its fine for it to be a big game changer.
I forgot about the soul sacrifice part.  That's good.  +6 Weapon/Implement, Ritual teleport, flame strike, all good stuff.
I'm gonna try to come up with a nice stat block as a hand out... but any more ideas are wlecome


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 26, 2010)

As written in the modules, Coaltongue's immortality wasn't the result of the Torch, but from drinking the blood of the Aquiline Heart. Whether you involve that in your game depends on how far you plan to go, but you're ending the campaign basically just a little after adventure 4, no?

What it does depends on what you need it to do. In your case, I'd say something like, the Torch requires a powerful sacrifice in order to teleport an army, and if the wielder isn't strong enough, it can kill him. Like the first time someone uses it, it does damage to them based on the number of people it teleports (maybe 1 hp per person?). Coaltongue could bring whole armies because he was immortal, but most folks would be limited.

And only one person can 'control' the artifact at a time. If someone else picks it up, the Torch retaliates and tries to consume them with fire. I haven't really looked at the 4e artifact rules, but I'm not sure you plan to work in enough time in your climax to let the PCs slowly 'attune' to the Torch.

Maybe go with, the Torch was damaged when Coaltongue died, and every use of it injures it more. When the PCs win the day, they get one last chance to use it, and then it shatters, destroyed. Until then, let them teleport a bunch of allies as an encounter power, and have the ability to 'fireball,' which only recharges if the wielder kills a creature of level 10 or more and spends a healing surge.


----------



## Daern (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, RW setting me straight.  So, this is what I'm thinking:

*Torch of the Burning Sky
*_This fiery brand burns with the unholy fires of the Abyss.  As you grasp the knotted haft, you feel the power of life and death surge through you, tearing your breath away with a gasp as visions of untold vistas open before your eyes, veiled by a torrent of flames, you see your enemies burn before you as your armies step through fiery gates to conquer all at your command._Club +5   dmg: 1d6  crit: +5d6
Properties: All attack damage can be fire damage; may be used as an implement.
                 Resist Fire 10; +5 Intimidate
Flames of the Burning Sky: Close Burst 5; Prime Stat vs Fort; 
                Damage: 5d8+prime modifier
                Recharge by killing creature 10th level or higher.
Dimension Door
                Move action: Teleport up to 10 squares.  Creature takes 1hp per square.
Opening the Fiery Gates: _"The Torch can open the fiery gates of hell and all may pass through for the price of a few mere souls."_
Casting Time: 1hr.  Distance Unlimited.  
Caster takes 1hp per creature teleported unless that damage is transferred to another.  One death transports 100 people.

This seems to me to model the pain an sacrifice involved with the Torch and also continues the themes of fiery teleportation. 
I don't mind if this is unbalancing in the long-term.  I have made it possible to acquire the torch during the final battle, so it should be a game changer.  
I also would like the Torch to be able to be used to quickly win the war once they have it.  Possessing the Torch should allow the heroes to set themselves up as rulers if they wish.  It's the end of the campaign, why not?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 6, 2010)

Since RW hasn't responded and my PCs now hold the Torch.. I like the above but have thought to make the Torch more of a choice than just another power.

The Torch:
Minor power:
 Treat as: Vicious Battle Spirit Great club + 

Major powers:
At Will * Teleport
Standard action
Target: Willing creatures within a Close burst X X = 10 * the number of healing surges you expend {minimum 1}
Effect: Transport 1 or more creature to a location within view. You *can* teleport to scryed locations.
The holder of the Torch takes 1 point of damage per creature teleported. This damage cannot be blocked or resisted, but can be shared.

Notes:
1> Unless the Torch is fully healed, teleporting causes 1 point of fire damage per square traveled and the travelers lose any resistance to fire until the end of the wielder's turn.
2> Once the Torch is fully healed, the wielder's movement is precise. Prior to that, and any other creatures who are teleported along with the wielder will show up in the general area. Use the grenade scatter rules starting from the creatures relative position to the wielder {D8 for direction, D12-2 for distance}. If you are going to teleport alot of people, aim for a flat plain!


Absorb Souls	 * Psychic, Healing, Sacrifice, implement
Raising your hands, you suck in the very soul essence of your foes.
Standard Action; At Will
Close Burst 5
Sacrifice: Requires the expenditure of 1 healing surge
Target: All creatures in burst except you Attack WIS vs. Will Hit 2d8+WIS modifier psychic damage, the targets are stunned (save ends) Miss The targets are dazed (save ends).
Effect: You gain temp hit points for each creature damaged by this attack, gaining 1d6 hp per tier of the target.


Store Souls
When you strike down a foe, you steal portions of the beings soul to charge the Torch's powers
Free action, when an attack using the Torch brings an enemy to 0 hit points or less.
Effect: You store 2 healing surges per tier of the target in the Torch. These surges can be used as a sacrifice for the other powers. The creature takes a -2 on all saves until after an extended rest.



Is this too mean? The PC that is carrying the torch is an invogorating fighter build.. whose survivability is crazy insane.


----------

